# Your flight statistics.



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Perhaps some people are like me don't only travel to BE somewhere but in order to GET somewhere and they are aviation geeks just like me. If so, present your statistics, facts and figures here:

 



















Top 10 airports (take-offs and landings):

1 VIE Vienna 54 29,3 % 
2 FRA Frankfurt 14 7,6 % 
3 ZRH Zürich 8 4,3 % 
4 LHR London 8 4,3 % 
5 TXL Berlin 6 3,3 % 
6 MUC Munich 5 2,7 % 
7 HNL Honolulu 5 2,7 % 
8 CPH Copenhagen 4 2,2 % 
9 BCN Barcelona 4 2,2 % 
10 KUL Kuala Lumpur 4 2,2 % 

Top 10 airlines:

1 Lauda Air 18 19,6 % 
2 Austrian Airlines 17 18,5 % 
3 Lufthansa 9 9,8 % 
4 Swissair 8 8,7 % 
5 British Airways 7 7,6 % 
6 Air Berlin 6 6,5 % 
7 Delta Airlines 5 5,4 % 
8 Mahalo Air 3 3,3 % 
9 Air Canada 3 3,3 % 
10 Condor 3 3,3 % 

Top 10 airplane types:

1 Airbus 320 12 13,0 % 
2 Boeing 737-400 7 7,6 % 
3 Boeing 727 6 6,5 % 
4 Boeing 737-300 5 5,4 % 
5 Airbus 321-100 5 5,4 % 
6 Boeing 737-800 5 5,4 % 
7 Airbus 310 4 4,3 % 
8 Canadair 100 4 4,3 % 
9 Boeing 747-200 4 4,3 % 
10 Boeing 767-300 4 4,3 % 

Top 10 routes:

1 VIE-FRA 4 4,3 % 
2 FRA-VIE 3 3,3 % 
3 VIE-LHR 3 3,3 % 
4 TXL-VIE 3 3,3 % 
5 LHR-VIE 3 3,3 % 
6 VIE-TXL 3 3,3 % 
7 VIE-ZRH 3 3,3 % 
8 VIE-FCO 2 2,2 % 
9 ZRH-VIE 2 2,2 % 
10 FCO-VIE 2 2,2 % 

Additional info:

different airports: 42 
different Airlines: 19 
different airplane types: 31 
different airplanes: 42 
different routes: 74 
different countries: 20 


I recommend either www.flugstatistik.de (if you understand a little german) or gc.kls2.com

Or maybe your brain. :cheers:


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

*Top Ten Airports:*
1. TPA Tampa 13 18,1 %
2. SFO San Francisco 10 13,9 %
3. DFW Dallas/Fort Worth 10 13,9 %
4. DTW Detroit 6 8,3 %
5. MNL Manila 5 6,9 %
6. NRT Tokio 4 5,6 %
7. ATL Atlanta 4 5,6 %
8. LAX Los Angeles 4 5,6 %
9. IAH Houston 4 5,6 %
10. GMP Seoul 4 5,6 %

*Top Ten Routes*
1 TPA-DFW 3 8,3 %
2 SFO-DFW 2 5,6 %
3 DTW-TPA 2 5,6 %
4 DFW-SFO 2 5,6 %
5 DFW-TPA 2 5,6 %
6 NGO-MNL 1 2,8 %
7 MNL-GMP 1 2,8 %
8 LAX-GMP 1 2,8 %
9 NRT-SFO 1 2,8 %
10 GMP-LAX 1 2,8 %

*Top Ten Airlines*
1. Northwest Airlines 15 41,7 %
2. Delta Air Lines 6 16,7 %
3. Korean Air 5 13,9 %
4. AirTran Airways 4 11,1 %
5. Continental Airlines 4 11,1 %
6. Japan Airlines 2 5,6 %


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Amsterdam Schiphol - Tanger(Morocco) - Amsterdam Schiphol with Royal Air Maroc

Tanger(Morocco) - Amsterdam Schiphol


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My first flight with with some 3-seater of a highschool friend in 86 :lol:
S: single, R: return flight

Then (too much - I travel more by train and bus and like it also more)
Zürich-London (R) 1988, 1992, 1995, 1998
Vadso-Alta (S) 1991
Geneva-Algiers (R) 1993
Zürich-Dubai (R) 1994
Dubai-Kuala Lumpur (R) 1994
Kuala Lumpur-Bali (R) 1994
Bali-Jakarta (S) 1994
Jakarta-Medan (R) 1994
Jakarta-Ujung Pandang (S) 1994
Ujung Pandang-Surabaya (S) 1994
Zürich-Helsinki (R) 1995, 2000
Zürich-Lanzarote (R) 1995
Zürich-Paris (R) 1995, 1996
Paris-New York (R) 1995, 1996
Zürich-Rome (R) 1996
Rome-Boston 1996
New York-Rome 1996
Zürich-Chicago (R) 1997
Chicago-Austin (R) 1997
Zürich-Prague (R) 1998
Prague-Helsinki (R) 1998
Zürich-Rome (R) 1999
Rome-Antananarivo (R) 1999
Antananarivo-Fort Dauphain (R) 1999
Antananarivo-Antsirana (R) 1999
Helsinki-Turku 2000 (R)
Helsinki-Inari (R) 2000
Zürich-Fuerteventura (R) 2000
Zürich-Crete (R) 2001
Zürich-Moscow (R) 2001
Zürich-Frankfurt (nur Zwischenlandung)-Sao Paulo (R) 2002
Porto Alegre-Sao Paulo (S) 2002
Zürich-Lisboa (R) 2002
Zürich-Sao Paulo (S) 2003
Sao Paulo-Curitiba (R) 2003
Curitiba-Foz Iguacu (R) 2003
Sao Paulo-Zürich (S) 2004


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

> *Top Ten Airports*
> 1 CPH Kopenhagen 20 29,4 %
> 2 LHR London 10 14,7 %
> 3 FRA Frankfurt 8 11,8 %
> ...


CPH-FRA
FRA-SFO
SFO-FRA
FRA-CPH

CPH-LHR
LHR-CPH

CPH-FRA
FRA-MIA
MIA-FRA
FRA-CPH

KRP-KWI
KWI-KRP

KRP-KWI
KWI-KRP

CPH-LHR
LHR-MIA
MIA-LHR
LHR-CPH

CPH-EWR
EWR-CPH

CPH-KWI
KWI-CPH

CPH-LHR
LHR-MIA
MIA-LHR
LHR-CPH

CPH-VIE
VIE-NRT
NRT-VIE
VIE-CPH

CPH-BCN
BCN-CPH

CPH-NCE
NCE-CPH

Outside of that I have also flown on some small sightseeing tours in small planes in Denmark and a ton of helicopter patrols in Iraq.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I cannot remember all my flights, they are more than 200. Sorry!
:dunno:


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> I cannot remember all my flights, they are more than 200. Sorry!
> :dunno:


I know what you mean, I had trouble in the last topic like this.


----------

